# Blizzak (black black black!!!) :-)



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

My wonderful black dog


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Love my Blizzak tires...and your dog...he is a handsome boy.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

ha ha ha!!!  

my husband works at Bridgestone since 35 years!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Gorgeous gorgeous Gorgeous! !


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I love the picture of him with the stick in his mouth!
He is a perfect model.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Absolutely stunning! May I ask where he came from?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

stunning, I just love him!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

That is one beautiful boy omg.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

RZZNSTR said:


> Absolutely stunning! May I ask where he came from?




Blizzak came from Montreal region (Longueuil) 

Blizzack von D'Andico ? working-dog

A breeder in Quebec chose him for breeding. The litter is expected May 11. 

 Many black babies!!! ;-)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is gorgeous! :wub:

Blacks are my favorite. :wub:


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!:wub: Great photos of Blizzak!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

He's a stunner! :wub:


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Such a handsome, masculine looking guy! I love the blacks too! :wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Vaks!


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

He looks so soft!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

ha ha ha!!

Very soft dog!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love him! :wub:


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

Love the picture! He just looks happy


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Usually I'm not a fan of black dogs - but he is HANDSOME


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow! Intense and so handsome!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pics!


----------



## Mama Jax (Feb 15, 2015)

Awesome pics! He's gorgeous!!!!!


----------

